# Accuracy Rates



## kfenton (Mar 7, 2012)

I am looking for somewhere I can find information regarding a national average for coding accuracy in a multispecialty group.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Mar 7, 2012)

*Accuracy*

It is my understanding that the industry standard for coding accuracy is 95%  However, if you are coding for a multispecialty what would vary would be standard for the minumum number of charts/reports coded per hour, day, etc.

Hope this information helps!
Thanks!


----------



## mdoyle53 (Mar 7, 2012)

The 95% rate is what medicare is looking for.

In all my years (8) of chart auditing, I have never had an audit with a better accuracy of 80%.  Even the 80% was a group of physicians and CPC's that had been truly trained in all aspects of chart documentation and coding - more than once.

Therefore I think it depends but you have to look at the net effect and as long as the codes end of being neutral and they are not more than one code off, you are on the right footing.  This does not mean that the actual coding should not be more accurate but start with realism and then improve from there.


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Mar 7, 2012)

*Confused*

The rate may be a Medicare standard, but it is one that MANY coding companies follow.  

I don't understand how/why you would ever want to set your standards BELOW Medicare???


----------



## mdoyle53 (Mar 8, 2012)

Have you ever had a coding situation where more than 80 % is accurate?  If not, then do not set it at 95% as that will be unattainable and hence lack of motivation.  Move towards this over time and not out of the shoot.


----------

